

Happy 55th birthday NASA To celebrate, 97% of you get an unpaid vacation. - tareqak
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/10/01/happy-55th-birthday-nasa-to-celebrate-97-percent-of-you-get-an-unpaid-vacation/

======
tareqak
Meanwhile, the President and Congress are still being paid to squabble over
who else gets paid.

Apparently, the FBI and CIA are still being paid too.

